# FATAL: Error inserting nvidia --> no such device

## hannesz112

Hallo,

Mijn eerste probleem is net opgelost, loop ik tegen de volgende aan. :Shocked: 

Het is de bedoeling dat ik de nvidia settings voor gentoo ga installeren.

Alles gaat goed, tot ik bij de volgende opdracht kom: 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

Als ik dan vervolgens op enter druk verschijnt er de volgende foutmelding.

```
Fatal: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2/6/12-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device.
```

Ik heb het forum al doorzocht op gelijke problemen maar kom er niet uit.

mvg,

----------

## Rainmaker

bestaat het apparaat?

je zou /dev/nvidia0 en /dev/nvidiactl moeten hebben. Zo niet:

mknod /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0 

mknod /dev/nvidiactl c 195 255

----------

## hannesz112

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> bestaat het apparaat?
> 
> je zou /dev/nvidia0 en /dev/nvidiactl moeten hebben. Zo niet:
> 
> mknod /dev/nvidia0 c 195 0 
> ...

 

als ik in console /dev/ in typ en vervolgens tab, dan komt er dit te staan: /dev/net, en geen andere keuze's, met iets in de richting van nvidia.

Vervolgens heb ik die "mknod" opdrachten uitgevoerd. Waarna ik de 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

 commado heb uit gevoerd.

Helaas blijft de foutmelding als volgt:

```
[code]Fatal: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2/6/12-gentoo-r6/video/nvidia.ko): No such device.[/code]
```

----------

## Q-collective

Je hebt de manual gelezen en zaken als "nvidia-kernel" geinstalleerd?

----------

## nixnut

Deze al gezien?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-361247-highlight-fatal+error+inserting+nvidia+device.html

----------

## hannesz112

@ Q-collective

Ja ik heb die manual meerdere malen geprobeert.

@ Nixnut

Die heb ik gelezen, ik heb ook alles geprobeert wat er in dat topic voorkwam,

maar dit werkt helaas niet.

is het ook mogelijk dat ik in een later stadium verder ga het met installeren en configureren van Nvidia drivers.

Zodat ik nu eerst verder kan met het de rest, zoals gnome e.d installeren ?

mvg,

-- EDIT --

zodra ik vanuit X terug ga na de console, verschijnt de volgende (fout)melding

```
Symbel --glXgetactiveScreen from module /usr/lib64/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved

(EE) failed to initialize GLX extensions ( Nvidia X driver not found )
```

misschien dat dit wat voor opheldering zorgt.  :Smile: 

----------

## hannesz112

HI

Iemand nog een idee of dit kan worden op gelost?  :Very Happy: 

Of is het ook mogelijk om dit later te installeren.

mvg,

----------

## nixnut

Heb je andere FB drivers in je kernel aangezet? Als je de nvidia driver van nvidia zelf wilt gebruiken moet je alle andere Framebuffer drivers uit zetten.

----------

## hannesz112

Ja ik heb alle FB in de kernel uit geschakeld, inclusief die van Nvidia.

Maar is het dus ook mogelijk dat ik later het Nvidia gebeuren ga installeren. ?

----------

## nixnut

Ja, je kan het nvidia gebeuren later installeren.

----------

## hannesz112

Ik heb nu gnome draaiende gekregen en laat nvidia even links ( of rechts ) liggen.

helaas is gnome niet met de nederlandse taal geinstalleerd. Ik ben bang dat ik gnome op nieuw moet installeren met een nederlands uitgave.. :Shocked: 

Of is hier nog een andere manier voor.

mvg,

----------

## -Rick-

Heb je een wat oudere kaart?

Ik had dit probleem met een nvidia tnt2. De nieuwste drivers ondersteunen 'legacy' kaarten niet meer en dus moest ik een oude driver gebruiken.

----------

## Rainmaker

 *hannesz112 wrote:*   

> Ik heb nu gnome draaiende gekregen en laat nvidia even links ( of rechts ) liggen.
> 
> helaas is gnome niet met de nederlandse taal geinstalleerd. Ik ben bang dat ik gnome op nieuw moet installeren met een nederlands uitgave..
> 
> Of is hier nog een andere manier voor.
> ...

 

voeg "nls" toe aan de useflags in make.conf.

Maak een bestand aan:

/etc/env.d/02locale

met als inhoud:

LC_ALL=nl_NL@euro

LANG=nl_NL@euro

LANGUAGE=nl_NL@euro

LINGUAS="nl"

env-update en rebooten

dan 

emerge -Dv --newuse world

Dan zou bijna je hele systeem in het nederlands moeten zijn, in ieder geval gnome.

----------

## hannesz112

Hey geweldig. Dit werkte in 1x:D 

Heb nog 1 klein vraagje. Zodra ik op start kom ik constant weer in de console in plaats van het inlogscherm van Gnome.

Ik heb die handleiding meerdere malen overnieuw gedaan, en gekeken of er ook een eventuele foutmelding verscheen maar dit is niet het geval.

Ik heb dus xdm teogevoegt aan de default runlevel, maar als ik dat doe kom ik in een andere en zeer kale GUI, waar alleen een console aan wezig is.

Zodra ik dus die xdm weer uit de default runlevel haal dan kan ik gewoon startx in typen en kom ik in de gnome om gegeving terecht.

Ik denk dat er iets anders moet staan ipv " xdm".

mvg,

----------

## Q-collective

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> voeg "nls" toe aan de useflags in make.conf.
> 
> Maak een bestand aan:
> ...

 

Werkt voor geen meter bij mij  :Confused: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *hannesz112 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Heb nog 1 klein vraagje. Zodra ik op start kom ik constant weer in de console in plaats van het inlogscherm van Gnome.
> 
> Ik heb die handleiding meerdere malen overnieuw gedaan, en gekeken of er ook een eventuele foutmelding verscheen maar dit is niet het geval.
> ...

 

Lees de manual eens?

----------

## Rainmaker

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Werkt voor geen meter bij mij 

 

Hoezo niet? Wat gaat er mis? Praat ie nog steeds geen nederlands?

Niet alle paketten hebben een specifieke "nls" flag, sommige pakken tijdens de compile de waarde van LINGUAS / LANG.

Als je echt alles in het nederlands wil, zal je emerge -eD world moeten draaien...

Gnome paketten hebben echter bijna allemaal de nls flag, en spreken bij mijn weten ook altijd fatsoenlijk nederlands... Heb je toevallig gnome .11 van bmg?

----------

## ruben

@hannesz112:

Wat ik niet goed snap is dat je die nvidia niet draaiend krijgt, maar je hebt wel een werkende X? (aangezien je zegt dat gnome draait) Je gebruikt momenteel gewoon de "nv" of de "vesa" driver ipv "nvidia" dan of zo?

Welke grafische kaart gebruik je juist? Wijst "/usr/src/linux" naar de kernel source van de kernel die op dat moment aan het draaien is (kun je zien met "uname -a") ? Is je huidige gcc-versie dezelfde als de gcc-versie waarmee je je kernel gecompileerd hebt?

Voor die xdm, moet je "xdm" in je runlevel hebben, en waarschijnlijk gebruik je ook "gdm", daarvoor moet je in "/etc/rc.conf" de lijn DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm" staan hebben.  Als je dat goed ingesteld hebt, dan moet je waarschijnlijk eerst je login tikken, dan je paswoord en vooraleer [return] te tikken, klik je nog eens op "Session" en kies je daar "Gnome", dan zou het normaal moeten werken.

@Q-collective:

Je hebt toch wel de locale voor nl_NL@euro? (kun je zien met de output van "locale -a". Anders moet je in je normale gnome-sessie eens hetvolgende commando proberen:

```
LC_ALL="nl_NL@euro" LANG="nl_NL@euro" gedit
```

Krijg je dan een Nederlandstalige Gedit ?

----------

## Q-collective

 *ruben wrote:*   

> @Q-collective:
> 
> Je hebt toch wel de locale voor nl_NL@euro? (kun je zien met de output van "locale -a". Anders moet je in je normale gnome-sessie eens hetvolgende commando proberen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ah, dat levert een mooie error op:

```
$ LC_ALL="nl_NL@euro" LANG="nl_NL@euro" gedit

(gedit:12656): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

(gedit:12656): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library

```

----------

## nixnut

glibc maar even remergen dan met USE="userlocales" en de gewenste locales in /etc/locales.build

----------

## Parasietje

Toevallig rivatv geinstalleerd? Die neemt je videokaart helemaal in beslag.

Toon eens de output van lspci. Zo zie je meteen zelke kaart je hebt.

----------

## Po0ky

 *hannesz112 wrote:*   

> Hey geweldig. Dit werkte in 1x:D 
> 
> Heb nog 1 klein vraagje. Zodra ik op start kom ik constant weer in de console in plaats van het inlogscherm van Gnome.
> 
> Ik heb die handleiding meerdere malen overnieuw gedaan, en gekeken of er ook een eventuele foutmelding verscheen maar dit is niet het geval.
> ...

 

/etc/rc.conf

DISPLAYMANAGER="gdm"

En voor uw nvidia gedoe

Staat de juiste (in gebruik) kernel gelinkt in /usr/src/linux?

Anders es opnieuw compilen, make modules_install en dan es uw nvidia-kernel opnieuw compilen

----------

